# Interested in Local Beeswax (California)



## bchains (Mar 22, 2015)

netalice said:


> Hello my name is Alice and I've been reaching out to find local beekeepers from California who engage in bee friendly, safe and organic practices who might be interested in selling their beeswax. Do you sell beeswax (preferably filtered) or might know of a fellow beekeeper who might?
> 
> Thanks I appreciate your time.


What do you mean by safe? And nothing that comes out of a beehive is organic since they forage up to 3 mi away. See: http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0009754


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

bchains said:


> What do you mean by safe? And nothing that comes out of a beehive is organic since they forage up to 3 mi away. See: http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0009754


BEES DON'T FORAGE BEESWAX!!!! It is produces from the bees wax glands, not a beeswax plant. Sounds all natural and organic to me.


----------



## bchains (Mar 22, 2015)

The Honey Householder said:


> BEES DON'T FORAGE BEESWAX!!!! It is produces from the bees wax glands, not a beeswax plant. Sounds all natural and organic to me.


Allow me to summarize the linked scientific paper because its obvious you didn't take the time to read it or think more carefully about your statement:

* In the 259 wax samples 87 pesticides and metabolites were found with up to 39 different detections in a single sample, averaging 8 different pesticide residues each. *


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Those sample are being pull out of the brood nest. 90% of USA beeswax that is being sold is capping beeswax. Not old brood combs. So what you are saying is, this study is what all beeswax is?:scratch:

I'm sorry I stopped reading after reading CCD. 

Second generation honey producer still using the same brood combs my parents brought from an old beekeeper 40+ years ago.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This season the bees made many drawn frames. Many of them have the wax foundation all wired in. If the wax is contaminated then
the larvae and broods will never survived. The Germany post is a good example of contaminated wax they bought. Coming from a reputable
bee company in business for many years here I'm sure their wax is clean and usable. I have not use any chemical or organic treatment for 3 seasons already. So not all wax are contaminated even though my bees forage within a 3 mile radius. If what they carry in is contaminated I will see sign of hive trouble soon. So far everything is still growing as natural as possible!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This season the bees made many drawn frames. Many of them have the wax foundation all wired in. If the wax is 
contaminated then the larvae and broods will never survived. The Germany post is a good example of contaminated wax they bought. Coming from a
reputable bee company in business for many years here I'm sure their wax is clean and usable. I have not use any chemical or organic treatment for 3 seasons already. So not all wax are contaminated even though my bees forage within a 3 mile radius. If what they carry in is contaminated I will see sign of hive trouble soon. So far everything is still growing as natural as possible!


----------

